# Safety for inground pools



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,
This is Parker's first summer with us. He is just about 1 years old. We have an inground pool and he loves to swim. (All 17 pounds of him- he is also big- 14"at the withers- and not fat) We taught him where the stairs are and he knows where to go when he wants to get out. However, several times, he has decided to take a dip in the pool without our knowledge since our backyard is fenced in, but not the pool itself. I realize I need a pool alarm to let us know when he goes in without asking ound: 
Any advice on which to purchase? 
Thanks!
Lynn


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I havent' researched all of them, but I know they make a device that you can put on the collar that will set off an "alarm" if it gets wet. Here's a link of one place that sells them

http://www.poolalarms.us/

I would try the inexpensive route first before I bought one of the fancy over $500 alarms, unless there are other children that you worry may get into the pool, than the fancy one might be a good idea.

So far, Gucci hasn't gotten in the pool w/o us right there. She seems to not like getting in unless *I* am in! lol, go figure.

Kara


----------

